# how much exercise for an 8 month old?



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

my dogs normally get 30minutes to an hour off lead runing or swimming each day, Sometimes we don't go for walk if its real windy or raining. On those days i play with them outside i'm unercover so i don't get wet, I throw a toy for them to chase in the backyard for 30 minutes or until they have had enough.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie is very high energy and at 8 months she was walking 3-4 miles a day, plus an hour or 2 of ball playing or chasing the other dogs.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am fortunate to have a fenced yard. I give them ample opertunity to run it off throughout the day.. peppered with naps/ You can watch them to see how they are doing energy wise.. If they are in the middle of a zoomie let them go.. soon they will pee and need water and a nap, etc. They are bundles of energy at that age.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You should not take her jogging yet as her joints are still growing and can cause problems. You can increase the distance on the walks and just watch for signs of him getting tired and go back home. Having off leash play is great too for exercising and tiring them out of their puppy energy.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow has a morning off-leash run in a field nearby of about 30 minutes. Later on we are out for about an hour. This is mostly off-lead where she is free to sniff and run around as much as she likes. I'm not sure how many miles we walk as it varies from day to day depending on where I decide to go.

We also do about 15 minutes a day of obedience training and she will spend time in the garden playing with Diesel.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Great timing because I was just about to ask this question myself. Ella is 9 months and has WORN ME OUT! 

Our routine is to spend an hour-and-a-half to two hours in the morning in Central Park. That's usually a combination of some off-leash fetch ('till she gets bored or stops listening to me), running (I don't run her - she runs me), and brisk walking. We easily cover 5 miles. In the evenings, I usually spend another 60-90 minutes with her, either out for a walk, or more recently we'll walk about a mile and she'll spend some time in the nearby dog run running around with other dogs. Usually even that doesn't tire her out and she still wants to play when we get home. That's easily 6-7 miles a day.

I've heard that the more exercise they get, the more they'll need so some nights I just take her for a walk around the block to do her business and that's it, but that definitely wouldn't fly every night.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You can give all the exercise you want just limit the amount of time spent of pavement and other hard surfaces. Look for a spot where you can take her off lead safely. Ball fields are often available and fenced for some good play time.


----------

